# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποίηση. Πως τη κατά πολεμάμε;;

## Μary91

Γεια σας παιδιά ειμαι καινουργια στο φορουμ και γραφω για να πω και εγω την ιστορια μου. Βασικα χαιρομαι που υπάρχει αυτο το site και ειδα οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι που εχουν το ιδιο και οτι δεν ειμαι εξωγήινη. 

Λοιπον εδω και 5 μηνες ειμαι σαν καποιος να μου πάτησε εναν διακόπτη και να μην μπορω να ξυπνησω. Ζω μεσα σε ενα όνειρο, η μάλλον εφιάλτη. Ολα μου φαίνονται ψεύτικα. Ξερω φυσικα οτι δεν ειναι απλα ο εγκέφαλος μου τα αντιλαμβάνεται ολα σαν μην υπαρχουν. Εκτος απο αυτο βεβαια εχω και πολυ άσχημες ζαλαδες και κρίσεις πανικού. Στο κομματι του πανικού το διαχειρίζομαι βεβαια, εχω μαθει αλλα η από πραγματοποίηση δεν φευγει. Με αυτην ξυπναω με αυτην κοιμάμαι. Εχω πάθει επισης και αποπροσωποιηση που ηταν πολυ χειροτερο αυτο ομως ειναι παντα σαν μια κριση που κραταει λιγα λεπτα και μετα φευγει. Χάπια εχω παρει και με έριξαν παρα πολυ και εκτος αυτου ειμαι και έγκυος και δεν θελω να το ρισκάρω οποτε τα εκοψα. Πραγματα που με βοηθάνε πολυ στο ερθω πιο κοντα στη πραγματικότητα ειναι: 


Η γυμναστική (νιωθω σαν με ξυπνάει) 

Ζεστο ντουζ

Το μασαζ

Ο καθαρός αέρας σε καποιο ήσυχο μερος

Μουσικη ( βαζω αγαπημενη μουσικη και τραγουδάω κιολας η χορεύω ακομα και οταν δεν εχω ορεξη γιατι ετσι συνέρχομαι καπως και καταφέρνω να βγαλω τη μερα) .

Στην αποπροσωποιηση αποφεύγω να μιλαω για λιγο και κλεινω τα ματια μου καπου μονη μου και απλα σκεφτομαι οτι σε λιγο θα περασει και οτι ειμαι δυνατη. 
Τα ματια τα κλεινω γιατι οσο δεν βλεπω δεν μου ερχονται εικόνες περίεργες στο μυαλο οπως του τυπου αυτα δεν ειναι τα χερια μου κτλ. 

Θα ηθελα οποιος εχει καποια αλλα tips να τα μοιραστεί μαζι μου και θελω να ρωρησω εαν υπαρχει καποιος που ειχε απόπραγματοποίηση και να του εχει περασει τελείως και με ποιον τροπο. 

Ελπιζω πραγματικα οτι οπως ηρθε, ετσι και να φυγει καποια στιγμη να με αφησει να χαρω το παιδάκι μου με το καλο οταν ερθει και οχι να το κοιταω και να μην ξερω αν ειναι αληθινό. 
Ευχομαι και σε ολους οσους εχουν αυτο ΑΣΧΗΜΟ πραγμα να καταφέρουν να το ξεπεράσουν μεσα απο την καρδια μου. Κουραγιο!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Συγνωμη αλλα ποσους μηνες εχεις που διεκοψες την αγωγη σου ; ηταν αντικαταθλιπτικο μαζι με αγχολυτικο ; Ποσο μηνων εισαι; Ευχομαι τελειομηνη εγκυμοσύνη και με το καλο να κυλησει ο χρονος. Αποπραγματοποιηση ειχα παθει και ειχα τρομοκρατηθει προς στιγμην αλλά σκεφτηκα πως θα περασει και περασε μεσω διανοητικοποιησης και γειωσης εαυτου. Αποπροσωποποιηση μου φανηκε περισσότερο τρομακτικη ενστικτωδως κοιταξα κατι που μου ειχαν κανει δωρο και ενιωσα πως δεν ειμαι ψευτικη αυλη ανυπαρκτη διχως ταυτοτητα wtf feeling. Εχουν περασει αρκετα χρονια απο τοτε. Συζητωντας τα με τον τοτε ψυχιατρο μου μου ειχε αναφερει μονον πως ειναι αμυνες προασπισης εγκεφαλου στο συνεχομενο υψηλο στρες. Μακαρι να ειχα tips να σου δωσω αλλά κυριως η επαφη μου με το κρυο νερο με βοηθουσε και στις δυο περιπτωσεις. Καλη δυναμη στο σπουδαιο βημα που ηδη βρισκεσαι :)

----------


## Μary91

Ειμαι 2 μηνών  διέκοψα την αγωγή εδω και 3 εβδομάδες αλλα τα επερνα μονο 1,5 μηνα. Μετα μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος οτι επρεπε να τα σταματησω γιατι τα συγκεκριμένα δεν εκαναν δουλειά και να ξεκινήσω αλλα. Πραγμα που τις ειπα οτι δεν θελω γιατι στην αρχη τα πρωτα χάπια που μ εδωσαν ηταν τα setralin και το πρωτο πραγμα που έπαθα μολις πηρα το μισο χαπι ,ηταν αποπροσωποιηση και μαλιστα πολυ άσχημη ενιωθα σαν να ειχα πεθανει και ημουν φαντασμα. Θυμαμαι ειχα παει για ψώνια και με επιασε τοσο ασχημα που έκατσα κατω στον δρομο και έκλαιγα δεν θυμομουν πως να παω σπιτι. ΑΣΕ.. Και για αυτό προσπαθω τωρα χωρίς. 

Εσύ δηλαδη το επαθες μερικές φορες μονο και μετα σου περασε; 
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση

----------


## Constantly curious

Λυπαμαι για την τοσο ατυχη ληψη σκευασματος. Ολα αυτα του ειδους σκοπο εχουν να βελτιωνουν τη κατασταση και οχι να την χειροτερευουν. Εγω προσωπικα εχω χρονια ληψη, χρονιο αγχος καταθλιψη που τελικα αναγεται σε διπολικη διαταραχη διαθεσης και αν τα κοψω οριστικα θα επελθει χημικη ανισσοροπια στον εγκεφαλο και δε θα τα βγαλω περα. Τη 1φορα μου συνεβη χωρις αγωγη τη δευτερη σε πολυ εντονη πιεση. Με αφορμη την εγκυμοσύνη σου ισως μια ψυχοθεραπευτικη βοηθεια να κανει καλο. Δεν ξερω ποια μεθοδος ταιριαζει αλλά η κουβεντα η υποστηριξη και η επαφη με τον εαυτο μας με εναν σωστο ανθρωπο μονο βοηθα. Μενω σε αυτο που εγραψες οτι δεν θελεις και ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο αυτο να μην αισθανεσαι το μωρακι σου πραγματικο. Μεχρι να γεννησεις ισως με κουβεντα να απαλυνθει η ανησυχια σου. Οι ορμονες χορευουν τσαμικο οσο περνανε οι μηνες. Ευχομαι να βρεις την καταλληλοτερη για εσενα λυση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλον δε θες να γνωριζεις σε τι κοσμο ζεις

----------


## Μary91

> Λυπαμαι για την τοσο ατυχη ληψη σκευασματος. Ολα αυτα του ειδους σκοπο εχουν να βελτιωνουν τη κατασταση και οχι να την χειροτερευουν. Εγω προσωπικα εχω χρονια ληψη, χρονιο αγχος καταθλιψη που τελικα αναγεται σε διπολικη διαταραχη διαθεσης και αν τα κοψω οριστικα θα επελθει χημικη ανισσοροπια στον εγκεφαλο και δε θα τα βγαλω περα. Τη 1φορα μου συνεβη χωρις αγωγη τη δευτερη σε πολυ εντονη πιεση. Με αφορμη την εγκυμοσύνη σου ισως μια ψυχοθεραπευτικη βοηθεια να κανει καλο. Δεν ξερω ποια μεθοδος ταιριαζει αλλά η κουβεντα η υποστηριξη και η επαφη με τον εαυτο μας με εναν σωστο ανθρωπο μονο βοηθα. Μενω σε αυτο που εγραψες οτι δεν θελεις και ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο αυτο να μην αισθανεσαι το μωρακι σου πραγματικο. Μεχρι να γεννησεις ισως με κουβεντα να απαλυνθει η ανησυχια σου. Οι ορμονες χορευουν τσαμικο οσο περνανε οι μηνες. Ευχομαι να βρεις την καταλληλοτερη για εσενα λυση.


Βασικα το κακο με τα χάπια ειναι οτι πρεπει να δοκιμάσεις πολλα μεχρι να βρεις ποια σου ταιριάζουν αλλα σιγουρα οταν βρεις βοηθάνε. Και φυσικα εμεις και μονο εμεις μπορουμε να το νικήσουμε αρκει να βρουμε απο που μπαίνει και να του κλείσουμε την πορτα!!! 
Σ'ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ για την ψυχολογική βοηθεια, σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο να ξεπεράσεις ολα τα προβληματα σου ;)

----------


## Μary91

> μαλον δε θες να γνωριζεις σε τι κοσμο ζεις


Ναι δεν θελω ειναι η αληθεια..

----------


## RandomUser

Καλησπερα,

Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να μαθεις να ζεις με αυτα. Ειναι κομματι του εαυτου, της προσωπικοτητας σου, του χαρακτηρα σου, της ιδιας σου της υπαρξης. Εαν τα αποδεχτεις φευγουν αλλα μπορει ναρθουν στην επιφανεια κατα καιρους.

Εμενα με βοηθησαν τα βοτανα, συνεδριες με ψυχολογο, διαβασμα, διατροφη και η γυμναστικη.

Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## Potnia

Γειά σου. Διαβάζω κι εγώ τα σχόλια σας και όντως λέω πωπω δεν έχω μόνο εγώ προβλήματα τόσος κόσμος υποφέρει. Την πέρασα κι εγώ την φάση αυτή. Ένιωθα ότι δεν είμαι εγώ δεν άκουγα τη φωνή μου και ήταν σαν να ζούσα σε όνειρο μέσα συνέχεια. Είχα χάσει την αίσθηση του χρόνου και τα χέρια μου δεν ήταν δικά μου. Ούτε τα πόδια μου. Αισθανόμουν τοι αλλού εγώ αλλού τα συναισθήματα μου. Όμως εμένα είχε συμβεί από τραυματισμό μέσα σε ψυχοθεραπεία. Μόλις άρχισα να θεωρώ ότι η θέση του άλλου δεν είναι δική μου έφυγε το βάρος. Όσο καιρό το είχα βοηθούσε πολύ να συγκεκντωνομαι στους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου. Πάρα πολύ. Επίσης βοηθούσε να κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη να με παρατηρώ. Αυτα και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## stamatina

Κάποια βράδια που χαλαρώνω, ξαφνικά σαν να παταω ένα κουμπί, αρχίζω και δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου.. Είναι σαν να είμαι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στο σώμα μου και να μην ξέρω ποια είμαι.. Πως θα μπορουσα να χαρακτηρίσω αυτό που έχω?

----------


## Spero

> Κάποια βράδια που χαλαρώνω, ξαφνικά σαν να παταω ένα κουμπί, αρχίζω και δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου.. Είναι σαν να είμαι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στο σώμα μου και να μην ξέρω ποια είμαι.. Πως θα μπορουσα να χαρακτηρίσω αυτό που έχω?


να έχεις υγεία και χαρά, σε αυτά να εστιάσεις. το τι έχεις και τι δεν έχεις να το πεις εσύ.
και μην πιστεύεις κανέναν, αυτά που αντιλαμβάνονται οι άλλοι είναι διαφορετικά απο αυτά που αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ.

----------


## Nikos2021

Ειχες νιωσει οτι τιποτα γυρω σου δεν ειναι πραγματικα ? Εγω πραγματικα εχω χασει το χρονο και την πραγματικοτητα ειναι λες και ειμια σε ενα matrix

----------


## peter84

> Ειχες νιωσει οτι τιποτα γυρω σου δεν ειναι πραγματικα ? Εγω πραγματικα εχω χασει το χρονο και την πραγματικοτητα ειναι λες και ειμια σε ενα matrix


Ναι αυτό είναι ακριβως / κ το εφιαλτικό είναι δεν μπορείς να κοιταχτείς στο καθρέπτη γιατί με αγχώνει πολύ να με κοιτάω με αυτή τη τρέλα!

----------


## peter84

νιώθετε οτι δεν έχετε όρεξη για φαγητό με την αποπροσωποιηση κ οταν το σκέπτεστε έντονα οτι δεν φεύγει να σας ερχεται ναυτία κ εμετός ;

----------

